# Provo River Parkway



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Strolled along the Provo River Parkway down through town last weekend. The water looked really good. I spotted a couple of fish but not as many as I thought should be there. I plan on going back with my fly outfit sometime and would like a heads up from anyone who is a regular in that section. I'm not looking for any secrets--maybe just a suggestion on your experience down there.

Thanks!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I fish the river in town all the time. The best section for me has always been from Macey's in Provo upstream. Lately I have better luck with spinners and spinning gear than with my fly rig. That said, you can catch fish anywhere with anything on that dang river.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I always have good luck behind the wynsong theaters. Use basic Provo river flies. Caught some decent fish in that area.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks! Now, to find the time to get down there.


----------

